# Spain troubles



## LT Man (Nov 5, 2017)

Everybody seen this  ?

! Murcia Today - 1,500-euro Fines For Unauthorized Motor Home Parking In Aguilas


----------



## kenspain (Nov 5, 2017)

LT Man said:


> Everybody seen this  ?
> 
> ! Murcia Today - 1,500-euro Fines For Unauthorized Motor Home Parking In Aguilas



There is signs up there saying no motorhomes last time i went there fishing


----------

